# Man from UNCLE kits! Make more! We're Gonna Need Them!



## THRUSH Central (Feb 20, 2003)

There IS a God in heaven! Man from UNCLE DVDS are being released starting this July! See TVshowsonDVD.com for details! YES! Sweet! Hey Tina, you fat lard. come get some dinner! :thumbsup: Love those residuals!  T.U.C.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

My cable system was showing them on Channel D recently.

*HA!*


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

"Channel D" ?

I thought we used numbers.


----------



## abacero (Oct 24, 2005)

*Man from U.N.C.L.E kits*

Hi guys!

Just for the record: there used to be a plastic kit of the car form U.N.C.L.E made by AMT. Was a neat car, with seagull dors, veryfuturistic design and great detail (engine, props [guns, some gadgets]). I made one on middle 70's in Mexico. Was great and I still keep it, but ofcourse, needs a lot o work because was made by a 13 years old kid: me.

Alberto


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Alberto - that's a very pricey kit on ebay, cool that you kept it!

Here's a web page about the kit - check out the whole site, its a blast!
http://www.showrods.com/showrod_pages/uncle.html


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Alberto - welcome to the board!

Huzz


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

I used to have "The _Girl_ from UNCLE" model car when I was a kid. ( It's probably the same car - same gull-wing doors ) I sure wish I would have kept it!
- GJS


----------



## NTRPRZ (Feb 23, 1999)

*UNCLE car*

We ALL wish we had kept our UNCLE cars!!


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

NTRPRZ said:


> We ALL wish we had kept our UNCLE cars!!


My uncle was gonna give me his car when I got old enough to drive, but he apparently decided to get drunk and wreck it instead.

Oh, wait...by "uncle cars" you meant...well then, never mind.


----------



## abacero (Oct 24, 2005)

Thanks Kris!!

Tht's preciseley my model, of course, the info and the box was in Spanish. Ahhh! Coud be great if AMT (RC2) recover such classics...

Alberto


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

I think the DVD's would be better posted in the "TV" board. Not sure about useing it for an advertising forum though.


----------



## Jodet (May 25, 2008)

abacero said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> Just for the record: there used to be a plastic kit of the car form U.N.C.L.E made by AMT. Was a neat car, with seagull dors, veryfuturistic design and great detail (engine, props [guns, some gadgets]). I made one on middle 70's in Mexico. Was great and I still keep it, but ofcourse, needs a lot o work because was made by a 13 years old kid: me.
> 
> Alberto


I built that kit. And the James Bond Aston Martin DB5. They were the only cars I ever built.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I'll take 3 dozen cartons of each please. I'll pay in chickens if that's OK with you.....

Chris.


teresa0002 said:


> [TVintheBox.com]Christmas Promotion: 70% Off on all DVD Box Sets + Free Shipping
> 
> 21 Jump Street DVD Complete Season 1-5 Only $70.15 - Free Shipping[TVintheBox.com]
> 24 Hours DVD Complete Season 1-7 Only $74.53 - Free Shipping[TVintheBox.com]
> ...


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Auroranut said:


> I'll take 3 dozen cartons of each please. I'll pay in chickens if that's OK with you.....


I think payment in this product would be more appropriate.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

abacero said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> Just for the record: there used to be a plastic kit of the car form U.N.C.L.E made by AMT. Was a neat car, with seagull dors, veryfuturistic design and great detail (engine, props [guns, some gadgets]). I made one on middle 70's in Mexico. Was great and I still keep it, but ofcourse, needs a lot o work because was made by a 13 years old kid: me.
> 
> Alberto


AMT re used the UNCLE car as the Piranha race car and it was reissued around 10 years ago as a buyers choice kit


http://www.c-we.com/piranha/page4.htm

http://www.modelroundup.com/images/amt38176-sm.jpg


----------



## DinoMike (Jan 1, 1970)

Actually, the Piranha race car kit is from a different mold than the UNCLE car kit. Both were released as the "Piranha Race Team" set decades ago, with the UNCLE car serving as the tow car for the racer's trailer.


----------



## darkwanderer (Mar 11, 2008)

FYI, the Piranha was designed by IIRC Dean Jefferies (Shuttle Galileo from Star Trek) for AMT. Cars were manufactured by AMT as turn key models. The Man from U.N.C.L.E. car was a custom one-off. The rear body was extended for the Corvair engine, the gull wing doors had missile pods installed and other such spy goodies installed that UNCLE agents so so needed to fight the baddies of THRUSH. (David McCallum hated the car as it was always breaking down).

And include me for at least a half dozen Man from U.N.C.L.E. Piranhas. Come on RC2, bring back that one too.


----------



## DinoMike (Jan 1, 1970)

I recall reading that the car wasn't all that comfortable for summer shooting either, as it had no glass in the rear window and no air conditioner.


----------



## Krel (Jun 7, 2000)

Both Robert Vaughn and David McCallum hated the car. Robert Vaughn said it didn't run well. The roof was low, so they ended up making new windows on the door with bulges to give them head room. You sat below the frame of the car, so that it was impossible to look graceful getting into, or out of the car. The seats were molded into the body, so that the gas, and break petals had to be adjusted for each driver. He did say that there was one advantage to the car, it was easy to find, all you had to do was follow the trail of oil the car left behind. :lol:


----------



## Joe Brown (Nov 16, 1999)

darkwanderer said:


> FYI, the Piranha was designed by IIRC Dean Jefferies (Shuttle Galileo from Star Trek)


That's not precisely correct:

Car designer
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dean_Jeffries

Starship designer
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Matt_Jefferies

:thumbsup:


----------



## Run Runner (Aug 17, 2008)

The UNCLE car was built by Gene Winfield.

http://www.c-we.com/piranha/page4.htm


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Gene Winfield also built the _Galileo_ shuttlecraft mockup, the Reactor show car (seen in the _Trek_ TOS ep "Bread and Circuses," as well as episodes of _Bewitched_ and _Batman_), and the Police Spinners from _Blade Runner_.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

djnick66 said:


> AMT re used the UNCLE car as the Piranha race car and it was reissued around 10 years ago as a buyers choice kit
> 
> 
> http://www.c-we.com/piranha/page4.htm
> ...


My LHS still has some on the shelf.

.


----------



## darkwanderer (Mar 11, 2008)

Joe Brown said:


> That's not precisely correct:
> 
> Car designer
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dean_Jeffries
> ...


My bad. What I meant to say was that Dean Jefferies built the Shuttle Galileo. But after further research I'm wrong there too. Gene Winfield built the 1:1 shuttle.


----------

